
What3words, a mapping startup, helps you find anywhere without an address - flippyhead
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/27/tech/what3words-app-w3w-address-startup/index.html
======
tastroder
"a mapping startup", "Founded Date: Jul 1, 2013" [0]. How long do people call
themselves a startup these days? :)

[0]
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/what3words#section-o...](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/what3words#section-
overview)

